#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  BS 6079 - Project management

## Nabilia

BS 6079-1-2002 Project management - Part 1 Guide to project management.pdf 0.983 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



BS 6079-2-2000 Project management - Part 2 Vocabulary.pdf 0.190 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 6079-3-2000 Project management - Part 3 Guide to the management of business related project risk.pdf 0.223 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS PD 6079-4-2006 Project management - Part 4 Guide to project management in the construction industry.pdf 0.964 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: BS 6079 - Project management

----------


## berdem

Thx Nabilia  :Smile:

----------


## whtechc

Nabilia
Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Engr Ordona

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## c2h6

thanks!

----------


## john zink

links not found !

----------


## lohith021

Hi,
File is not available,
Please re upload the links.
Thanks

----------


## lohith021

Hi,
File is not available,
Please re upload the links.
Thanks

----------


## lohith021

Hi,
Links are not working,
File not available,
Please reupload

----------


## lohith021

Hi,
Links are not working,
File not available,
Please reupload

----------


## enzolinares

Please Nabilia:
Upload again the links.
Regards.
Enzo

----------


## enzolinares

Please Nabilia:
Upload again the links.
Regards.
Enzo

----------


## engineer79

only have parts 1 & 3

See More: BS 6079 - Project management

----------


## enzolinares

Thank you engineer79¡¡¡¡

----------


## enzolinares

Thank you engineer79&#161;&#161;&#161;&#161;

----------


## danjas

Good day Nabilia,

Kindly upload the link for this BS 6079 Project Management for us.

This would be a great help for us.

Thanks and Regards.

----------


## danjas

Thanks Engineer79 for the help.

----------


## codigo98ii

upload please

----------


## danjas

Kindly see attached files.

Thanks,

----------

